# Court ordered child support.



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I cannot get a hold of the people responsible for dividing out payments. His payments are automatically taken out of his check, as per the county. 

However, I should have received 520 dollars today, which would have covered my already behind rent (thank you college life), and now, I don't have enough to meet even what is usually due, let alone back pay. 

I call the help line and am given a menu, none of which addresses "why didn't I receive my payment". I try to press 0 to speak with a human. It is an invalid option. Eventually it just hangs up. 

This is frustrating. It's not that he isn't paying. He has no choice as per the courts, but something is wrong with the distribution and I don't know how to fix it.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I know it lots of states it take 2-3 days to process child support payments. In my case, the ex's payment is credited as received by social services on a Tuesday. I usually receive the money on Friday.

Other things that can impact receipt is whether there are other support orders entered, annual fees from social services, and debt to the state. It sucks. In my state social services won't do anything about a delay unless its more than a week past due. Can you physically go down to the office that handles it?


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

What you will need to do will be very dependent on where you live. In my state, you call Child Support Enforcement and they fix things like this for you. 

If none of the options on the automated menu speaks to your issue, though, I would suggest just choosing any of the available options. Whomever you get on the telephone, no matter their department, should be able to point you in the direction of the person who can help you. If not, keep calling back and trying different options until you get someone to properly direct your inquiry. 

Another option is to contact your attorney. He or she should know immediately how to get in touch with the person/department who will be able to straighten this out.


----------



## Goofball (Mar 24, 2013)

It's possible that due to the holiday the payments are behind either from the employer, the bank, or from the state distribution. I call the local social services office and have a direct extension to chit chat with my case worker (my ex doesn't pay at all so I call to see if there are updates every few weeks lol)


----------



## BFGuru (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm thinking it's a holidays thing. Not only are all offices closed on holidays, but generally Friday after Thnxgvng and Monday too because "first day of buck season". 

It normally posts and I get an email on a Friday. It shows up in my account by Monday. I'll figure it out. I'm probably going to pawn a few things this week. 

Or get a second job for the holiday season.


----------

